# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Monthly Task Off Topic.

## woblybil

We sometimes like to banter and trade ideas but it's easy to get going and clutter up Task "Of The Month" or someone else's DJ with comments

I especially miss the old tasks of Haunting on Halloween and Laying eggs for Easter.. so I started this going as a place to talk such things and general trash, 

All that is required is to be here  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

As I last recall we were discussing folks getting cranky when they don't get their monthly lucid.
Then there was something about Galantamine & Alpha GPC which I just ordered, I have a drawer full of various Nootropics... I'll try that too.

----------


## FryingMan

I kind of like the clutter in the TOTM thread, it's sort of a nice clubby feeling.

I did an RC last night during my "Squids of New York" dream as I watched the giant squids pulling themselves around the shoreline, but didn't get lucid, bah!

My favorite stack is 4mg galantamine, 300mg Alpha GPC, 300mg choline bitartrate.    But I take them all at once.   The gab approach of alpha gpc first and then G 2nd 2 hours later sounds promising.   If I get back to sleep the dreams are astounding.   But 19/20 I don't unless it's like 7 hours later.   I don't think I've once been asleep when G hits its peak, that's a shame, maybe if I do I won't wake up when the "Fun" starts.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

nice idea, let's see how long we can keep this thread active :-) 
So Lucid aids... I am at a point where I would love to try galantamine. But in Germany you can't get it without prescription and when you order it in England or USA it needs weeks (months) and will probably caught by customs... 
I thought about to ask one of you dv member if they could send me some via normal letter/package... Dunno

----------


## FryingMan

Honestly, every time I try galantamine I swear to myself "this is the last time" (mostly because of my 95%+ insomnia rate with it).    I've had LDs just as good and even better without it.    With your LD rate, RelaxAndDream, you don't need it!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

yea i know and a long time i was like "hell no aids, i can do it on my own." but reading about the level and lenghts and detail you can reach with G sounds very interesting. i think i know how to induce lucidity and have some decent control over my lucids but have a next level lucid would be interesting  :smiley: 

and nothing to do with aids but if i want to (like in comps) i can get pretty regular lucid but somehow my "natural" status is only maybe twice a week... but i really do not much of daywork what is sad but somehow i cant figure out the amount of daywork to see results and stay constant with it... i somehow cant reach the "one lucid a night" rate constantly ...

----------


## FryingMan

*smallest violin in  the world, playing for you*  :tongue2:   :tongue2:   :tongue2: 

Seriously though, you're doing great!   I'm happy these days to average more than one per week.    Once a night+, that's the goal, I'll get there....couple more years perhaps.   Feeling pretty good right now, had 10 in September, 4 so far in Oct., despite very bad waking life interference, and for once, I seem to be hitting the top of the recall curve when a competition starts, yay!

----------


## woblybil

If Omega 3 is good for you we sure otter be a healthy lot....
 If you look around most of this stuff is already in your refrigerator:
I never heard too much about G and insomnia until after I ordered it. They will likely last several years like everything else in my drawer. Nothing ever lasts more than a night then it's a week off or something else except for one old standby..If my recall gets too bad I can use just 3 fish oil pills but a can of sardines in mustard sauce gets the ball rolling too...There is no way it can harm you,..

----------


## woblybil

> I kind of like the clutter in the TOTM thread, it's sort of a nice clubby feeling.



I like the clutter too so this is just to take up the overflow/.

----------


## Patience108

Hi guys ::alien::  did any of you order your sups from Dreamamins ?...or maybe you could check it out see what you think ~ i am in UK, sometimes on the edge of trying something like RelaxAndDream said - hey RelaxAndDream surly we can order from anywhere in the world these days and it gets to us in a week right? Let me know if you do  :smiley: 

Anyway cheers to the overflow thread and the totm thread  ::cheers:: 

Oh yes about crankiness - oh yeah I really feel it when I don't get one a week - sometimes get a couple a week and sometimes goes into 2 weeks depending on what going on in life - that LD keeps me good every time ...it really is a mood stabiliser  ::lol::  ::wizard::  ::wizard::

----------


## woblybil

> Hi guys did any of you order your sups from Dreamamins ?...or maybe you could check it out see what you think ~ i am in UK, sometimes on the edge of trying something like RelaxAndDream said - hey RelaxAndDream surly we can order from anywhere in the world these days and it gets to us in a week right? Let me know if you do 
> 
> Anyway cheers to the overflow thread and the totm thread 
> 
> Oh yes about crankiness - oh yeah I really feel it when I don't get one a week - sometimes get a couple a week and sometimes goes into 2 weeks depending on what going on in life - that LD keeps me good every time ...it really is a mood stabiliser




Don't order dream anything from Dream anybody, They're all a rip off, We Dreamers were here a long time before get rich quick scams were invented.. (Centuries before) It's been going on for thousands of years before internet scam's were thought of!
 Stay with people that are trustworthy, Like "Amazon UK"..or other reputable retailers !

----------


## gab

I love this thread! :cheers everybody:

Recall

I have noticed, that when in the middle of the night I have to switch the place I sleep in, I can 9 times out of 10 recall 1-3 detailed dreams. And I recall them not only when I wake up at night, but also in the morning. 

I am not sure if it's because I switch place, or the act of waking up and falling asleep again. Because I do that normally to use the restroom. I do have pretty good recall when I drink water to wake up few times, but I think it's even more consistent when I also switch the place. This was an accidental discovery when back pain woke me up 4 hrs into sleep and I couldn't continue sleeping flat on the bed. I had to go sleep on the sofa which has a raised headpart and I have 2 pillows on top of that. So I'm not laying down flat, but propped up at maybe 40 degree angle.

----------


## FryingMan

Yep, more wakings = more, detailed recall.    Setting intention to "notice every waking, remain still & recall my dreams," what I call "the nuclear option" leads to massive recall, but it's tiring if sustained over long periods.  I stopped doing it as my "every night" approach after my first 3 months of practice.      I'm however apparently back to a consistent "wake at 5 hours" rhythm that gives me 2 main recall periods.  I'll sometimes still remember dreams from earlier cycles.    I've been doing my "mental DJing" for so long now that it's  a habit.   Leads to more recall, but generally less sleep and more risk of insomnia.

----------


## woblybil

One alternative to supplements is already in your refrigerator..
This is a recall trick that I learned years ago in Astral Projection studies from the words of a Monk along with various Mantras.

"Make your breakfast of the acid fruit and Almonds ground with the Honey of the Bee"

I found that meant half an Orange or juice (room temperature), as few as a half dozen Almonds and a Tablespoon of honey before going back to bed to WILD,MILD, (or Mildew) ....
 I think we got into some talk about it on DV but it was so long ago it may have been forgotten..

----------


## woblybil

I fixed the witch that took my parking spot, I fixed her a few times over, Fixed my pajamas also  ::yddd:: 

Still gotta write it up off the recorder.....

----------


## woblybil

My first Galantamine dream I found not much different than with some much cheaper supplements but it's just the first try too.
 I went back to bed about 4:30am after taking Galantamine expecting to have a hard time going to sleep remembering "Gab" had mentioned some difficulties with it....As it happened while I was thinking about doing the remaining tasks I fell asleep and found myself in the dream so quickly I lost Lucidity for the most part and instead of bringing someone back from 200 years ago and going to an art gallery I went back 200 years to an art show and brought somebody back but non-lucid. The dreams were more colorful and vivid than they have been lately.
The dreams I put on the TOTM thread.. http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2205481  but i"ll put them here too..

                         Basic I and Advanced I fail..

1st dream. 
There were a lot of fancy people in front of an art show, It was an open air building like a cut in half house and very colorful decorated like a ginger bread house. The people were mostly outside talking and gesturing dressed very fancy if you can picture a Captain Morgan Bottle, 17th century at best.
Men with long plumage in their hats and women in feathered dresses and flowerd hats all very bright and colorful. They paid no mind to me at all like I was either invisible or I was a pauper not worth any attention. Inside there were a few paintings on the back and side walls  but not many people exept in front of a big painting of a brightly dressed,fat,ugly woman which I could see no reason to fuss over..
I knew I was supposed to bring back someone but the only person I saw worth bothering with was a small girl in a frilly white dress, The rest looked like idiots in their finery so I asked the girl to come with me for a while and we took off for elsewhere but when she saw her first car she pee'd and every time she saw something else she pee'd and I had to pee too and woke up... 
A far as I know the little girl is still around here somewhere maybe watering your flower garden  ::yddd:: 

2nd dream 7am
I was eating chicken soup, Good stuff too! I was chewing on a tough piece of chicken giving a it real working over because it was so good, spitting out tough gristly parts I found I was gnawing on the stub of a chicken foot with one toe already eaten and set it on the table still standing up all yellow and nice then stood up away from the table and woke up...

----------


## woblybil

No wonder Gab likes that Galantamine.. It's sex dream pills is what it is  ::yddd::

----------


## Patience108

> No wonder Gab likes that Galantamine.. It's sex dream pills is what it is



Oh, I never heard that before ~ so it makes you feel raunchy or just enhances the feelings in you already?

----------


## woblybil

> Oh, I never heard that before ~ so it makes you feel raunchy or just enhances the feelings in you already?



Made for 3 separate  sex dreams scenes in one nap..One being a food dream where the food was giggling  :tongue2: 

11/04
11:30am I was in a dream scene standing under a ramp with an opening above my head, There was a long line of women wearing white hospital type gowns walking up the ramp over me and each one in turn squatted over my  head while I sprayed dyed it green, Then she stood up and moved forward and the next one squatted and no matter the color when they came it were green when they left and it didn't even seem odd to me, Like it was just a job I was supposed to do and it continued for several minutes before the scene changed to another hospital scene with a nurse faking hurt her ankle so I would help her to a bed but I had to beat off half a dozen other nurses in varying stages of ripping their own clothes off trying to help me help her before I finally got her undressed alone (or it would have been an orgy) and onto a bed where I finally helped her with her problem, And this on for three  scenes each better than the previous and in the last one I had to eat on the run and can't even post it..All in one nap after 2X4mg Galantamine and 2X100mg B-6...

----------


## Patience108

> Made for 3 separate  sex dreams scenes in one nap..One being a food dream where the food was giggling 
> 
> 11/04
> 11:30am I was in a dream scene standing under a ramp with an opening above my head, There was a long line of women wearing white hospital type gowns walking up the ramp over me and each one in turn squatted over my  head while I sprayed dyed her pussy hair green, Then she stood up and moved forward and the next one squatted and no matter the color when they came they were green when they left and it didn't even seem odd to me, Like it was just a job I was supposed to do and it continued for several minutes before the scene changed to another hospital scene with a nurse faking hurt her ankle so I would help her to a bed but I had to beat off half a dozen other nurses in varying stages of ripping their own clothes off trying to help me help her before I finally got her undressed alone (or it would have been an orgy) and onto a bed where I finally helped her with her problem, And this on for three  scenes each better than the previous and in the last one I had to eat on the run and can't even post it..All in one nap after 2X4mg Galantamine and 2X100mg B-6...



Ok ~ it works  ::lol::  Does it work just as well for more...say transcendental experiences?

----------


## woblybil

> Ok ~ it works  Does it work just as well for more...say transcendental experiences?



Wait a minute, I'll be right back ! 
Ok Im back, I had to google that..."A transcendental function is an analytic function that does not satisfy a polynomial equation"...Now I understand perfectly!

Anyways, The answer is "I dont know" It's only the second time I used it if that helps, Maybe ask Gab, She has used it more  :tongue2:

----------


## Goldenspark

> Honestly, every time I try galantamine I swear to myself "this is the last time" (mostly because of my 95%+ insomnia rate with it).    I've had LDs just as good and even better without it.    With your LD rate, RelaxAndDream, you don't need it!



I have a similar insomnia problem with G. I've tried a longer WBTB with it, and also tried to stay tired and groggy to get back to sleep before it kicks in, but I always lay awake for hours.
I hardly ever use it now.

----------


## Patience108

> Wait a minute, I'll be right back ! 
> Ok Im back, I had to google that..."A transcendental function is an analytic function that does not satisfy a polynomial equation"...Now I understand perfectly!
> 
> Anyways, The answer is "I dont know" It's only the second time I used it if that helps, Maybe ask Gab, She has used it more



Haha yes I might sound a bit pompous or something but you know what I mean I think  :smiley:  it would be interesting to hear if gab or anyone has used G for dream work concerning spiritual growth ( I know sex is good so I am sure I will enjoy that part of it but looking to more meaningful stuff too ) 

 ::chuckle::  it's all good fun anyway!

----------


## woblybil

> Originally Posted by obfusc8  View Post
> Advanced II - Asked a DC to show me a new method of dream control. So apparently if you draw a red cross on a tea-bag, then lie on the floor and stare at it, you will astrally project and/or then become permanently invisible like Hollow Man.



Hollow Man/

Hey...You never know! I've seen some pretty funny ways of AP'ing..
Personal favorite AP is after a half hour of good meditation music or beats is to turn off the lights, stare at a candle flame in the dark then put it out, Stare at the red spot in front of my eyes after until it zooms in and to surround me or pass thru it and i'm on my way..If no AP it makes for interesting dreams anyways..........
************************************************** **********************
PS, I'll just ad this here three hours later..
11/06	
3:30am Just after explaining here how to AP easily I tried it but without the candle and turned it into an instant lucid dream. 
I'll just put it over here! http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...er-2016-78434/
And that's what I meant about making for interesting dreams

----------


## Patience108

Obfusc8 and you Worblybil got me thinking about AP aswell and I worked on it this morning a bit ( not with your level of success though - inspiring! )- they say you have to work on a practice every day then it can start to become more natural. It is my intention to start working it in to my mornings now again now as it's such an impowering way to travel  :smiley:  Do you travel much this way?

----------


## Highlander

> Hi guys did any of you order your sups from Dreamamins ?...or maybe you could check it out see what you think ~ i am in UK, sometimes on the edge of trying something like RelaxAndDream said - hey RelaxAndDream surly we can order from anywhere in the world these days and it gets to us in a week right? Let me know if you do



Hi Patience108. I am also from the UK. I ordered the Lucid Dreamer supplement where each capsule contains 4mg Galantamine/200mg Choline from Dreamamins(.Com) well over 3 years ago.
I tried them post-WBTB. They are easy to swallow with water. One capsule however was sufficient for me where I had an 80 to 90% success rate I would say (and that is being conservative)! I would definitely buy some more of them. The big downer is you have to pay a custom charge at our end which was about £12 - £14? I cannot quite remember. I waited about 3 or so weeks for delivery. 

Check out my dream journal on the left and click 'search by tab' and enter the word _galantamine_.
Even after the 2 year shelf life I still had lucid experiences from them. In fact I have still got some left as I have not been able to experiment since due to being at uni now.

I would have to wait at least a week before taking one due to the half-life, etc. I never, ever tried two in one session as I think I would have been bouncing off the walls and re-writing the akashic book of records in the process.  ::rolleyes:: 

The galantamine (according to the label) is extracted from the red spider lilly. It is suitable for vegaterians.
Manufactured for Advance Dream Nutrition (the company).

I don't know if anybody else on here has tried them since?

Any questions, ask or PM me.

----------


## woblybil

> Obfusc8 and you Worblybil got me thinking about AP aswell and I worked on it this morning a bit ( not with your level of success though - inspiring! )- they say you have to work on a practice every day then it can start to become more natural. It is my intention to start working it in to my mornings now again now as it's such an impowering way to travel  Do you travel much this way?



I'm not so adept at traveling as I used to be, Like anything else, If you don't use you lose it!
It used to be I could just go!!! I did a lot of study from different Monks here and there..Mainly by "Samuel Weun" somewhere in the Andes Mtn's I think.(I don't find him now) I got really good at traveling most of the Astral Planes from the dark places up through water and Cloud and at handling the various Demons one encounters on the way.. Good Luck!

Ps: I usually do that kind of stuff right off when I first go to bed, Like last nights Lucid Dream was right off the first dream and from there they went downhill...
 I used to do an AP going out thru a vortex then find a nice soft pink place like a cloud to nap on and when I woke up from the AP nap it was in a Lucid Dream..

----------


## woblybil

> Hi guys did any of you order your sups from Dreamamins ?...or maybe you could check it out see what you think ~ i am in UK, sometimes on the edge of trying something like RelaxAndDream said - hey RelaxAndDream surly we can order from anywhere in the world these days and it gets to us in a week right? Let me know if you do 
> 
> Anyway cheers to the overflow thread and the totm thread 
> 
> Oh yes about crankiness - oh yeah I really feel it when I don't get one a week - sometimes get a couple a week and sometimes goes into 2 weeks depending on what going on in life - that LD keeps me good every time ...it really is a mood stabiliser



I'm not so crabby now after the last lucid so I did some looking around, Heres what I found about Galantamine in the UK.




> From Google! Where Can I Buy Galantamine in the UK?
> Although UK residents are allowed to buy and use the dietary supplement Galantamine, it seems surprisingly difficult to find a reliable source for it within the country.
> 
> Many residents of the UK who use Galantamine, choose to purchase their supply from reputable online nootropic stores located in the USA. We recommend ordering in quantities equaling a 30-90 day supply to facilitate its passage through customs.



I ordered Galantamine from "Amazon" here in the States, 90 pills 4mg for I think about $29.00 American..You may or may not have to pay extra shipping. I usually get things I order from UK in less than a week..
 I wont buy dream anything from dream anyone.. We don't need middlemen getting rich off our fun.   ::yddd::

----------


## gab

Hi guys!

I have never tried the galantamine mixes from *Dreamamins*. I guess I'm reluctant, because I'm not sure how exact is their ratio of ingredients in the capsules. This is not based on any facts, only my personal feeling.

But I did try the *GalantaMind* from *Life Enhancement* from Amazon. These are capsules which are possible to swallow with water. This is a *mix of galantamine and choline, and I think B5*. 

Last time I got *pure galantamine from Relentless Improvement* and this is what I'm still using now. These are tiny, lentil sized white tablets. Price was much better than galantamind and they are so much easier to swallow. Ofc now I need extra choline, but I did supplement that anyway, because GalantaMind didn't have enough of it in it. Plus, now I use *Alpha GPC* type of choline instead of regular choline that comes mixed in with Galantamind.

My *alpha GPC is from company called NOW*, with those orange labels. Also from amazon. These are capsules. I so wish I found this in tablets as well.

I have had a pretty good success with GalantaMind and choline salts. But with this new, pure galantamine from relentless improvement, so far I'm having 100% success. I can't give all the credit for this to this GM, or even to GM or supplements in general. 

Since I was taking GalantaMind, I have changed my frequency, type of choline, and time of day when I WILD. I also changed at what time I take GM and choline. Also, I think I have finetuned my method so I fall asleep every time and get lucid.

As a disclaimer to those only starting out with LDing, supplements are not a miracle fix that gets us lucid every time. Before I started using this latest galantamine, I used to get one hour or longer, 5-7 chain DEILDs without any supplements. Then I turned to GM, when I started doing night shifts and my favorite method of morning nap WILDs was shot to hell. Now I have only one day off so I'm using GM to be sure to get lucid. Coz cranky, lucidless gab is no fun. 

And it looks like I'm going to start day shifts instead of early morning shifts I'm doing now, so hopefully my morning naps are coming back in all their glory. Hail to the lords of lucid dreams!

Happy lucids and non lucids, everybody!

PS
*Woblybil*, I would love to hear about your AP travels. I have been trying to get into it. Then I learned that how I WILD may be OBEs. But I'll be damned if I know : (  And I would LOVE to know.

----------


## woblybil

> PS
> *Woblybil*, I would love to hear about your AP travels. I have been trying to get into it. Then I learned that how I WILD may be OBEs. But I'll be damned if I know : (  And I would LOVE to know.



You can get to AP by the same technique as WILD but there the similarity ends most of the time, It is very easy to fall asleep at the exact time of transition and you must stay awake..Your intention is a  trance, (Self Hypnosis) If you must know try an RC! I always try an RC when I dream but I have never had to with an OBE! I think it might tell you if it's an AP but you should recognize the differences anyways. If you run into any bad demons stand your ground, They usually dissipate about 25 feet away, If not, Call out for "Me" They normally scatter when i'm coming  :tongue2: 

 It's as many different things to as many different people also..

ps: Also do not jump down the hole in the ground on your first trial run  ::yddd::

----------


## Patience108

@Highlander ~ thanks a million for the tips  :smiley:  I enjoyed reading your DJ and looks like you had a good study of the galantamine/choline mix - it worked well for you I see. Nice to see your in the UK too 

@Woblybil ~ cheers Wob ! Your such a dark horse with the years of experience etc ~ fascinating! Could you tell us more about your AP techniques and what u advise etc  ::cheers::  and more about your training would be cool!

@gab ~ thanks for info on G. I am still hanging back on it just now but as I am a slow learner in he sense of taking in info it's a process of me gathering the low down on the subject until I may give it a try  :smiley:

----------


## Highlander

@Patience108. No problem. Thanks/I will have to take a peek at your DJ too. It is a pity that I don't have the time to experiment no more like I used to. With the supplements I reckon that I could halve the dosage and it would still work well.
However, seeing you have a lot of experience already I would have thought you would be ok with a G/C supplement. I never really had any real side effects from what I remember. 
If you do ever try it then do a small test to make sure you are not allergic, or have a bad reaction to any of the ingredients; as dream-amazon-ims, et al aside, I think the vast majority of it is manufactured in China at source, so they are _all_ middlemen.

Although at first, when using galantamine I found it 'scary' even after having previous lucid dream experiences without galantamine. (For example, being pulled out of the room at speed, backwards, or flying downstairs head first in the dark with high awareness, or hearing really loud music, etc).

I agree with Gab about beginners (with no ld experience) and galantamine supplements in regard that rather than the quick fix, it could actually put you off as some experiences can be a bit overwhelming for the unprepared.

----------


## woblybil

5-HTP is another, I used it (50mg fast dissolve) with the Galantamine and it seemed to counteract the inherent insomnia problem with the G. That was the first time, This time I used only the 5-HTP before a nap.. HTP is Tryptophan, The turkey sleepy stuff.

An election day dream..
3:00pm A 5-HTP Nap:
 I was on a large yacht full of politicians going into hiding until elections were over for fear of being murdered. The yacht traveled up a fijord to hide but there were raider ships looking for it. I was flying around at some altitude spotting them and warning the yacht captain by flying back to it. Finally I needed a short rest and took a bed belonging to a politician with a girl attendant but I fell asleep. 
 When I got up I sort of spread the blankets back over the girl and went up a passage toward the fantail and was going to fly up to the next deck where the people were but then I turned back and went up a stairs ,
I talked with them a minute and then the captain wanted me to find a safe way back out of there and I took off flying low at first over the water but needed more altitude and went high to scout out a route, There seemed to be a narrow channel along near shore with big rocks between it and the open water so I went back down low to investigate.  A heavy outflow from the channel over the rocks seemed like a perfect defense against the hunters ships so I flew back low to avoid dectection, Finally back on board and after reporting the new route to the Captain and passengers I found another bunk and laid down on it but woke up in IRL...
Even with all the flying I dont recall ever becoming actually lucid..

Aparently 5-HTP, Although I used it with Galantamine to help me sleep and it worked, It does not seem to be the big thing for sex dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

5-HTP makes me feel like crap, I tossed mine after just a few uses.  I think I was taking 100mg but don't recall for sure.

----------


## Patience108

Htp not a winner for me on some past tries - gives me an edgy sort of feeling  ::alien::  anyway I am trying here to get back into a doze after wbtb but caught some live news  ::holyshit::  ::eh::  can it be true! 

My heart sinks for the world nation or what was  ...anyway let's dream on  :Off to Bed:

----------


## woblybil

> Htp not a winner for me on some past tries - gives me an edgy sort of feeling  anyway I am trying here to get back into a doze after wbtb but caught some live news  can it be true! 
> 
> My heart sinks for the world nation or what was  ...anyway let's dream on



Everybody is different I guess, The Galantamine doesn't seem to keep me awake either but I think the mainspring is broken in my Circadian Clock...
And I hope your heart recovers fast, We need wings out here...I hate flying alone  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i dont dare to write gab about the fact that i again have not my orange name and called member instead of completed basic and adv. task  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

> i dont dare to write gab about the fact that i again have not my orange name and called member instead of completed basic and adv. task



Aaah  :There, there:     Hehehe    :Hug it out:

----------


## woblybil

WoW! Out of  89,087 members there are 5 online and only one I recognize, I can't even raise a bot..Is the chat broken? Are the bots broken? Am I cracked? 
 ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 
Sure is lonesome out here.

Ps: My only lucid dream for days  :Sad: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...id-week-78668/

----------


## gab

> i dont dare to write gab about the fact that i again have not my orange name and called member instead of completed basic and adv. task



No need to be scared. I only bite if you want me to  ::chuckle:: 

Srs, please VM or PM me, ping me in chat, anything that gives me red notification is a good thing. I prefer that to realizing days later that I have forgotten someone's wings. That's unforgivable!

And I noticed you guys are saying for which wings you are asking for in the "join lucid task club" request. Saying Basic, Advanced or Bonus saves me tons of time researching which is which and I can just go straight to wings section.

Now about the software. Sometimes user groups clash and colors or names are not given properly. I'm doing my best, but if I don't notice that something is screwy, please do let me know.

Ok, now to something more pleasant. Do you guys have any idea how to promote TOTMs some more? I think this is great motivational tool, not to mention tons of fun. It would be awesome if more people joined. Any thoughts on this?

 ::cheers::

----------


## FryingMan

> No need to be scared. I only bite if you want me to 
> 
> Srs, please VM or PM me, ping me in chat, anything that gives me red notification is a good thing. I prefer that to realizing days later that I have forgotten someone's wings. That's unforgivable!
> 
> And I noticed you guys are saying for which wings you are asking for in the "join lucid task club" request. Saying Basic, Advanced or Bonus saves me tons of time researching which is which and I can just go straight to wings section.
> 
> Now about the software. Sometimes user groups clash and colors or names are not given properly. I'm doing my best, but if I don't notice that something is screwy, please do let me know.
> 
> Ok, now to something more pleasant. Do you guys have any idea how to promote TOTMs some more? I think this is great motivational tool, not to mention tons of fun. It would be awesome if more people joined. Any thoughts on this?



I don't know if the BB software allows for it but if there there were some "brief announcements" area at the top of each screen (there is certainly room for it looking at the average forum header), it could cycle between various "time sensitive" activities like TOTM & competitions/challenges announcements.  I only by accident discovered the 12 days of Christmas challenge which has been up for almost 2 weeks now just last night.

----------


## woblybil

> No need to be scared. I only bite if you want me to 
> 
> 
> Ok, now to something more pleasant. Do you guys have any idea how to promote TOTMs some more? I think this is great motivational tool, not to mention tons of fun. It would be awesome if more people joined. Any thoughts on this?



I will just have to go back to work I guess:
 Generally when things get slow I go trolling (when I have wings) on some other threads and mention the Task Club when they ask how I got those snazzy wings..
yddd:

----------


## gab

Yes to the announcements and Yes to trolling in name of TOTMs. Maybe I'll put it in my signature too.

----------


## FryingMan

I'm sort of confused about the lucid task of the year thing.    Is that for completing one TOTY or all of them?   How long do the wings last?

----------


## woblybil

> I'm sort of confused about the lucid task of the year thing.    Is that for completing one TOTY or all of them?   How long do the wings last?



They'll last about 26 days  ::yddd::

----------


## KingCobra

I think many more people would have the TOTY badge if only one TOTY had to be completed.

----------


## FryingMan

OK, I see, we've just been inundated with awesome LDers suddenly who can whip out TOTY in a few days.   I stopped reading the TOTY thread because there was so little traffic there usually.   I was just surprised to see so many TOTY badges pop up all of a sudden.    Wow, congrats!

----------


## woblybil

We need a different badge for "Task Of The Year" .....I remember we talked about that before and somebody came up with a lavender or rainbow wing but there may be no room for it..
 No way to work for wings after that, Takes all the fun out!
That's why I never really try for the bonus until the others are done.  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> We need a different badge for "Task Of The Year" ..... No way to work for wings after that, Takes all the fun out? 
> That's why I never really try for the bonus until the others are done



This was already on the table once before. I think Dreamer made a rainbow colored wings for bonus TOTM. I can PM her and ask if she would let us use it. And then we need one more for the TOTY. So that way every Task has it's wings. Because now, when you do Bonus, you get nothing for Basic or Advanced, and vice versa. And the TOTY.

What do you guys think? Do you have any graphics we could use for wings? Then we decide which ones to ask Swake to upload.

And yes, Monthly wings last only till the end of that month, and Yearly till end of that year. So those who get them earlier keep them longer, and those who make them towards the end, get to keep them for shorter : (  If you guys can figure out a better system, we could discuss. We need to alert Percy to this and I'll let the other staff know.

----------


## woblybil

We need a different badge for "Task Of The Year" .....I remember we talked about that before and somebody came up with a lavender or rainbow wing but there may be no room for it..
 No way to work for wings after that, Takes all the fun out? 
That's why I never really try for the bonus until the others are done.  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

I took it over to the "Off Topic Thread" so we don't plug up the Task Page dickering with ideas.

----------


## spellbee2

> We need a different badge for "Task Of The Year" .....I remember we talked about that before and somebody came up with a lavender or rainbow wing but there may be no room for it..
>  No way to work for wings after that, Takes all the fun out? 
> That's why I never really try for the bonus until the others are done.



I might be able to work on something when I get some free time (between making my Christmas avatar and 2017's lucid gauge for my signature). Might be about time to redesign those anyway - the "DV" in the middle is still from our old logo from ~6 years ago.

Gab did say something about how ~Dreamer~ had made some rainbow wings a while back. Maybe we could have bronze wings for Basic TOTM, silver for Advanced TOTM, gold for Bonus TOTM, and rainbow for TOTY. That's my suggestion, anyway.

----------


## GenghisKhan

> And yes, Monthly wings last only till the end of that month, and Yearly till end of that year. So those who get them earlier keep them longer, and those who make them towards the end, get to keep them for shorter : (  If you guys can figure out a better system, we could discuss. .



In all honesty, I think this is quite fair: it serves as motivator for completing the task as soon as possible  :smiley: 

Four different wing designs, one for each type (TotM Easy, TotM Adv, TotM Bonus, TotY) would be awesome, but I understand there could be room troubles...

----------


## gab

> I might be able to work on something when I get some free time (between making my Christmas avatar and 2017's lucid gauge for my signature). Might be about time to redesign those anyway - the "DV" in the middle is still from our old logo from ~6 years ago.
> 
> Gab did say something about how ~Dreamer~ had made some rainbow wings a while back. Maybe we could have bronze wings for Basic TOTM, silver for Advanced TOTM, gold for Bonus TOTM, and rainbow for TOTY. That's my suggestion, anyway.



YES! It would be awesome, spellbee, if you could make us some wings! If you look closely, we do have silver and gold ones, although the color is not very pronounced. Maybe you can steal a wing image from DV and purrtyfy it, or you can make some brand spanking new cool wings.

Not sure how practical this next idea of mine will be with regards to implementing. Coz it would have to be me doing it. But since many of us kinda feel, that if you do let's say Basic 1 and you get Basic wings, you get nothing for doing Basic 2 later on. 

So, how about wings for: 
Basic 1 (There would be B1 where the DV is now in the middle of wings)
Basic 2 (B2 ... and so on)
Advanced 1
Advanced 2
Bonus
Task of the Year

Hrm, so maybe wings should be bit more narrow, or different design all together, since now there is a potential to have 6 wings? Anybody has a better idea?

----------


## woblybil

> YES! It would be awesome, spellbee, if you could make us some wings! If you look closely, we do have silver and gold ones, although the color is not very pronounced. Maybe you can steal a wing image from DV and purrtyfy it, or you can make some brand spanking new cool wings.
> 
> Not sure how practical this next idea of mine will be with regards to implementing. Coz it would have to be me doing it. But since many of us kinda feel, that if you do let's say Basic 1 and you get Basic wings, you get nothing for doing Basic 2 later on. 
> 
> So, how about wings for: 
> Basic 1 (There would be B1 where the DV is now in the middle of wings)
> Basic 2 (B2 ... and so on)
> Advanced 1
> Advanced 2
> ...



Perhaps a wing classification. Basic, the silver wing with A or A/B in the middle.
A a gold wing for advanced with A or A/B in the middle and so on reducing the number of wings..It might also create a winging nightmare..
Also, As there are so few to deal with some badge for TOTY in the accomplishments pane might be looked at..
 Just a thought!

I hope I said what I was trying to say  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> Perhaps a wing classification. Basic A and/or B and so on.
> Also, As there are so few to deal with there may be a possibility of something for TOTY in the accomplishments pane might be looked at..Might make winging more difficult tho.
>  Just a thought



Like TOTY1, TOTY2... for each completed task? So it shows progress as well, not just wings when completing them all?

----------


## woblybil

> Like TOTY1, TOTY2... for each completed task? So it shows progress as well, not just wings when completing them all?



While keeping it as simple as possible, And that depends on whether you can simply drag and drop from a list or if you have to edit each one, That would be frightful.

----------


## gab

> While keeping it as simple as possible, And that depends on whether you can simply drag and drop from a list or if you have to edit each one, That would be frightful.



We would definitely need a set for every one of the TOTYs and have them all uploaded and ready to go.

----------


## spellbee2

Threw these together in under an hour, so if we used them, I would want to increase the quality a bit (smooth out the animation, refine the colors, smooth the edges, etc.). But here's kind of the idea I had.

Full-Size


 Basic
 Advanced
 Bonus
 TOTY (real version will have the rainbow animated)


I'll be putting together some more designs for the community to vote on later, but I just wanted to put these up as kind of a "baseline" - a sort of modernized version of the current wings - before I go crazy with new ideas.

----------


## gab

Awesome so far, bee. I know you are preparing some more drafts, so we can all vote on the final design. Thank YOU so much for doing this, we wanted to do this for a long time!

----------


## woblybil

Sure are pretty  ::yddd:: 
Thanks.....

----------


## GenghisKhan

Those new wings are beautiful !  ::D:

----------


## Lang

Yes! I love those!!  BTW, Your Avatar reminds me of Christmas Vacation, Spellbee!  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

Awesome wings!   There could be a "I" on the left and a "II" on the right for basic/advanced ones, so all combinations of achievements could be shown giving more incentive to continue working  :smiley: .
Are only two wings possible over the avatar?  It would be great to be able to see basic, advanced, bonus, and TOTY all at the same time  :smiley: .

----------


## gab

Spellbee had a good idea yesterday.

The shield (or under the shield) for Basic and Advanced TOTM would have 2 stars in it. If you did one taks, one star would be filled in, and the second one would be only outline. If you did the second task as well (from same category, either Basic or Advanced), the both stars would be filled in. 

Same for Advanced - 2 stars.

Bonus would have only one bigger star.

TOTY would have 7 stars. Also filled or outlined based on how many tasks were completed and how many total tasks is there to do.

So anybody could have 4 wings total. Each showing with filled stars, how many tasks from each category were completed.

So exciting. I think this year I will attempt the TOTYs, even if they are kinda hard for me. But hey, until I pulled my eye out, I didn't know I can do that either, haha.

----------


## Lang

These won't be ready until next year, though. Right?

----------


## woblybil

> Are only two wings possible over the avatar?  It would be great to be able to see basic, advanced, bonus, and TOTY all at the same time .



If I get two wings most of the time I lose my member tag...

----------


## gab

> If I get two wings most of the time I lose my member tag...



Hope not this time!

And bee is working on them as we speak. If the wings are ready anytime in January, that would be awesome.

----------


## woblybil

> Hope not this time!
> 
> And bee is working on them as we speak. If the wings are ready anytime in January, that would be awesome.



I fear if I got 7 wings I would lose my mind..
At least we got some activity started which otter lead to more participation, When your'e trolling and don't catch anything maybe you just need a bigger bait  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> Spellbee had a good idea yesterday.
> 
> The shield (or under the shield) for Basic and Advanced TOTM would have 2 stars in it. If you did one taks, one star would be filled in, and the second one would be only outline. If you did the second task as well (from same category, either Basic or Advanced), the both stars would be filled in. 
> 
> Same for Advanced - 2 stars.
> 
> Bonus would have only one bigger star.
> 
> TOTY would have 7 stars. Also filled or outlined based on how many tasks were completed and how many total tasks is there to do.
> ...



This sounds awesome!

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Spellbee had a good idea yesterday.
> 
> The shield (or under the shield) for Basic and Advanced TOTM would have 2 stars in it. If you did one taks, one star would be filled in, and the second one would be only outline. If you did the second task as well (from same category, either Basic or Advanced), the both stars would be filled in. 
> 
> Same for Advanced - 2 stars.
> 
> Bonus would have only one bigger star.
> 
> TOTY would have 7 stars. Also filled or outlined based on how many tasks were completed and how many total tasks is there to do.
> ...



This sounds amazing

Gotta work hard for filling all those stars and wings icon_smug.gif

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Long time not here so i have to catch up:




> No need to be scared. I only bite if you want me to 
> 
> Srs, please VM or PM me, ping me in chat, anything that gives me red notification is a good thing. I prefer that to realizing days later that I have forgotten someone's wings. That's unforgivable!
> 
> And I noticed you guys are saying for which wings you are asking for in the "join lucid task club" request. Saying Basic, Advanced or Bonus saves me tons of time researching which is which and I can just go straight to wings section.
> 
> Now about the software. Sometimes user groups clash and colors or names are not given properly. I'm doing my best, but if I don't notice that something is screwy, please do let me know.
> 
> Ok, now to something more pleasant. Do you guys have any idea how to promote TOTMs some more? I think this is great motivational tool, not to mention tons of fun. It would be awesome if more people joined. Any thoughts on this?



You bite if i want to? Maybe we can try a testbite next time and he how it feels hm?  :smiley:  Thanks anyway!





> I don't know if the BB software allows for it but if there there were some "brief announcements" area at the top of each screen (there is certainly room for it looking at the average forum header), it could cycle between various "time sensitive" activities like TOTM & competitions/challenges announcements.  I only by accident discovered the 12 days of Christmas challenge which has been up for almost 2 weeks now just last night.



That sounds very good. i would love to see more participants and more activity in those lucid tasks! and same for me. i didnt see the christmas challenge until some days ago. too bad  :wink2: 





> Spellbee had a good idea yesterday.
> 
> The shield (or under the shield) for Basic and Advanced TOTM would have 2 stars in it. If you did one taks, one star would be filled in, and the second one would be only outline. If you did the second task as well (from same category, either Basic or Advanced), the both stars would be filled in. 
> 
> Same for Advanced - 2 stars.
> 
> Bonus would have only one bigger star.
> 
> TOTY would have 7 stars. Also filled or outlined based on how many tasks were completed and how many total tasks is there to do.
> ...



That sounds good! some fancy stars under those wings look good and would do the job without to much wings! it would be a nice to have a motivation to do both basic/advanced! The bonus would be one big star under the basic and advanced wings? i think that would be cool! And for me it would be a big motivation to start TOTY also because this time i just didnt started because i thought its too much of an effort but with partial goals it would be a big motivational boost!


Thanks Spellbee for taking the designing under your wings! they look pretty good sofar!

----------


## woblybil

I'm broken again..  ::yddd:: 
You may not post new threads
You may post replies
You may not post attachments
You may edit your posts

BB code is On
Smilies are On
[IMG] code is On
[VIDEO] code is On
HTML code is Off
Trackbacks are On
Pingbacks are On
Refbacks are On

----------


## FryingMan

woblybil, you're just so special  :wink2:    Hey and where are your wings, it's about time, innit?

----------


## woblybil

> woblybil, you're just so special    Hey and where are your wings, it's about time, innit?



Yeah-Well, You know!
I had a fine lucid last night but by the time I realized i was dreaming I was having way too much fun to bother with any tasks..
So much fun I can't even post it  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> I'm broken again..



I swear I didn't even touch you.  ::D:  This must be on your end, wobly. Doesn't make it any less frustrating though. I'm also thinking that because nobody else is reporting this. 

Also, I found a buffet and had some food. Gonna post in proper thread. Woo awesome LD this morning with pole climbing and stuff...  ::chuckle::

----------


## FryingMan

> I swear I didn't even touch you.  This must be on your end, wobly. Doesn't make it any less frustrating though. I'm also thinking that because nobody else is reporting this. 
> 
> Also, I found a *buffet* and had some food. Gonna post in proper thread. Woo awesome LD this morning with *pole climbing* and stuff...



So, "sausage" was on the menu?  ::chuckle:: 

I did some eating myself last night but it was non-lucid  :tonguewiggle: , and it wasn't food  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

> I swear I didn't even touch you.  This must be on your end, wobly. Doesn't make it any less frustrating though. I'm also thinking that because nobody else is reporting this. 
> 
> Also, I found a buffet and had some food. Gonna post in proper thread. Woo awesome LD this morning with pole climbing and stuff...



I use two different computers, Three different browsers and it turns up the same along with a few other Idiosyncrasies but
I seldom post new threads or upload files so for now we'll chalk it up to Bad Karma.. And now everybody has wings but me, Ratz  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

I just bought some mucuna pruriens, or L-Dopa. If I get to bed on time tonight, will take some.

This is what Yuschak says about that:




> Dopamine dreams are fascinating and are  my  personal  favorite  type  of  non-lucid  dream.  They  are  always  extremely  action  packed  and  fully  participatory  (meaning  that  the dreamer is fully caught up in the action rather than just observing it). 
> There seems to a common theme to dopamine dreams: the dreamer is put in some kind of threatening situation and must overcome some 
> type  of  adversary.  On  the  outside,  these  dreams  often  sound  like  nightmares,  but  on  the  inside  they  are  usually  characterized  by  a  strong feeling of confidence and a triumphant rush once the dreamer has  prevailed.  I  find  these  types  of  dreams  thoroughly  enjoyable  although they may not be for everybody.

----------


## woblybil

> I just bought some mucuna pruriens, or L-Dopa. If I get to bed on time tonight, will take some.
> 
> This is what Yuschak says about that:



I had a pound bag of bulk M-P in the cupboard, I used some of it and then for some reason quit, I think something in it wasn't good for me and it got hardened up so I threw it out a month erso ago..I have a pound of bulk "Maca" powder up there that I just used tho. I put a bigol scoop of it in a cup of hot chocolate just now..I thicken chili with it, Bake it in bread and I don't know whatall  ::yddd:: 

ps: Yeah-yeah that's it, I had to look it up, I used bulk Macuna and I have terrible Reflux and that made it worse..That being said I can find no other reason not to use it...

----------


## gab

> I had a pound bag of bulk M-P in the cupboard, I used some of it and then for some reason quit, I think something in it wasn't good for me and it got hardened up so I threw it out a month erso ago..I have a pound of bulk "Maca" powder up there that I just used tho. I put a bigol scoop of it in a cup of hot chocolate just now..I thicken chili with it, Bake it in bread and I don't know whatall



Lol, that explains your dreams, hahaha.

----------


## gab

Happy to announce our brand spankin' new wings, courtesy our own artist extraordinaire  Spellbee2  ::D: 

Look at your new beauties and take them for a spin tonight!

Check out this incredible wing stack: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2208296

Congrats on your accomplishment, iBeauty!

Let's see who else can stack 'em that high?

----------


## Lang

> Happy to announce our brand spankin' new wings, courtesy our own artist extraordinaire Spellbee2 
> 
> Look at your new beauties and take them for a spin tonight!
> 
> Check out this incredible wing stack: 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2208296
> 
> Congrats on your accomplishment, iBeauty!
> 
> Let's see who else can stack 'em that high?



Thank you, you guys!! For those amazing wings!  ::D:  Special thanks to Spellbee2 and Gab to making these wings.  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

Awesome new wings!    Thanks spellbee2 and gab!  But I didn't do basic so I shouldn't have any basic wings... just bonus so far.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Wow thanks for the new wings! and so fast  ::D: 
but dont you think that the stars are too small/bad to see? maybe if the stars would be darker/other color or if the outlining would be darker?
I really like the TOTY wings  ::D:  next year i will attempt some of those tasks  ::D:  and the nice thing is you get those wings after only one task  :tongue2: 

edit: i now have some old and some new wings  ::D:  thats interesting  :smiley:  will the new wings be also linkt to the lucid task section?

----------


## GenghisKhan

Wow ! Delivered ! You guys are amazing  ::D: 

I love my TotY wings ! =D

----------


## gab

> Wow ! Delivered ! You guys are amazing



No YOU guys are amazing! I's an absolute pleasure to be doing stuff for friends like you guys! I feel honored to be here with such great lucid dreamers.

----------


## FryingMan

It's great to see the increased activity on TOTM.   The new wings are great!   Gotta keep things fresh to keep bringing 'em in.    Now I'm really gonna try for TOTY next year!

----------


## woblybil

Yeah'n now we take those snazzy new wings and go trolling for TOTM members  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> Yeah'n now we take those snazzy new wings and go trolling for TOTM members



Do you guys think that we could get some more members to try for TOTMs, if we added some easier tasks? Like a super easy Basic. 

I'm trying to think of some goals I had while my dreams were short. 

Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
Look at your body. What are you wearing?
Say something out loud.
Look behind you.
Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
Make your fingers longer, or your hand by trying to reach for something further away.


What do you guys think?

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

I think that would be a great way to let beginners participate. And it could help them slowly build up their dream control by starting with super basic, then climbing to basic, advanced, and bonus. Would we keep the normal basic tasks as well and make it possible to complete 7 tasks instead of 5? Would that mess with the coloring and spacing for the badges?

----------


## gab

> I think that would be a great way to let beginners participate. And it could help them slowly build up their dream control by starting with super basic, then climbing to basic, advanced, and bonus. Would we keep the normal basic tasks as well and make it possible to complete 7 tasks instead of 5? Would that mess with the coloring and spacing for the badges?



All good questions, and I hope we can all figure it out with your help, guys.

They would get same wings as the Basic tasks. (Or, maybe new Beginner wings?)
So I guess they would get 2 tasks to pick from as well. Others could also do these tasks, but mostly for fun. Honor system, so if you are advanced dreamer, don't ask for wings for the beginner's tasks, haha.

I like this idea of easier tasks, because this way, we can all mingle in one thread and hopefully learn from each other. And people will have something to strive for. Best way to advance is to try to do tasks you think you can't do.

----------


## gab

<<<We have moved >>>
 
Lucid & Non-Lucid Games

Our own place. Own bathroom. Wooo.

----------


## woblybil

> <<<We have moved >>>
>  
> Lucid & Non-Lucid Games
> 
> Our own place. Own bathroom. Wooo.



Our minds belong in the toilet ?  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

> Do you guys think that we could get some more members to try for TOTMs, if we added some easier tasks? Like a super easy Basic. 
> 
> I'm trying to think of some goals I had while my dreams were short. 
> 
> Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
> Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
> Look at your body. What are you wearing?
> Say something out loud.
> Look behind you.
> ...



We did draw a few new names trolling with new wings  but I don't know what to think..  I don't know as it will bring in more participants unless we figure out a way to let them know they're here..How can we advertise the TOTM Thread?

----------


## gab

> We did draw a few new names trolling with new wings  but I don't know what to think..  I don't know as it will bring in more participants unless we figure out a way to let them know they're here..How can we advertise the TOTM Thread?



Get nekked and streak through Lounge? Haha.

Just what you have been doing already. Dropping a line in RRCC every now and then, talking to new members in chat, welcoming them in Intro zone and inviting them to TOTMs. 

Maybe we could get some cool signature. Like I dunno, 





> Lucid Task Club. 
> Learn new LDing skills while having fun completing monthly tasks.



Gimme some ideas.

----------


## DannyCool

This all sounds fab. The intro class and the comps are both beginner friendly already so that is great. I know that from the intro class one could advertise totm or toty when the tasks are actually achievable.

Actually getting lucid can be a big struggle for beginners. As we know and from evidence in the intro zone most people give up because of this and leave the site. 

It is this give up strategy that we need to counter to get more traffic on the site.  Totm threads just for beginners would provide them with space to learn and achieve without the sense of being a failure if they don't get lucid in a given month. In order to do this a full month of DJ entries could be used as a way to get beginner wings or completing a tutorial could also give you beginner wings along with the two other tasks you have mentioned. 

With beginners having their own thread next to the more advanced dreamers with their own coloured badge could give them a sense of purpose and achievement. When you get 3 of the basic tasks complete then you move up to the advanced dreamers. Something in or around that. Basically you need a goal that a beginner can see as soon as they enter the site that is achievable for them.

----------


## FryingMan

I don't know if we need a new category.   Maybe we just need to make sure at least one of the basic tasks is really basic.    Something that takes just seconds to do and can work wherever the dreamer is located.   When I started out, those are the basic tasks I gravitated to, and once I started intending to do TOTMs as an LD goal, I didn't have much issue with performing them.   Tasks like "ask a DC <something>"  I think make good "regular" basic tasks, not needing a special category.

----------


## Daniele

> This all sounds fab. The intro class and the comps are both beginner friendly already so that is great. I know that from the intro class one could advertise totm or toty when the tasks are actually achievable.
> 
> Actually getting lucid can be a big struggle for beginners. As we know and from evidence in the intro zone most people give up because of this and leave the site. 
> 
> It is this give up strategy that we need to counter to get more traffic on the site.  Totm threads just for beginners would provide them with space to learn and achieve without the sense of being a failure if they don't get lucid in a given month. In order to do this a full month of DJ entries could be used as a way to get beginner wings or completing a tutorial could also give you beginner wings along with the two other tasks you have mentioned. 
> 
> With beginners having their own thread next to the more advanced dreamers with their own coloured badge could give them a sense of purpose and achievement. When you get 3 of the basic tasks complete then you move up to the advanced dreamers. Something in or around that. Basically you need a goal that a beginner can see as soon as they enter the site that is achievable for them.



This makes sense because for a beginner it is less about the difficulty of the task and more about lucid frequency. The more times you're lucid in a month the more attempts you can make which in turn increases the probability of completing a task. But lucid frequency is a feedback loop: the more motivated the more likely you become lucid which increases motivation etc. Rather than be discouraged when lucidity isn't achieved within a given timeframe, the beginner should be reminded that every positive step forward, like dream recall or dreaming about the subject, is an accomplishment that is bringing them closer to their goal. Not everyone remains motivated to keep trying if they don't get lucid.

----------


## woblybil

Danny's got some cool ideas..Like With beginners having their own thread next to the more advanced dreamers with their own colored badge could give them a sense of purpose and achievement. When you get 3 of the basic tasks complete then you move up to the advanced dreamers. Something in or around that. Basically you need a goal that a beginner can see as soon as they enter the site that is achievable for them. 
With that said I'll go down a post for another one because it's going to take some opening and closing of threads so stick with me  :tongue2: ..

----------


## woblybil

Ok, Howziss?
 In the beginning.."The Introduction Zone" There is a "Welcome New Members" Sticky! From there on is another TOTM Thread " http://www.dreamviews.com/introducti...ml(Closed,with only 7 views since 2008) From there we  go to the "http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/TotM-Task-of-the-Month" (Also closed)and empty and is serving no apparent purpose at least of now..
 Lets revitalize those threads up to date with good stuff for beginners (Linked to our real TOTM thread) like Danny and others suggest and make them snazzy with dares and wing things and see if we can catch anything bottom fishing...
 ::yddd:: 

PS: Just happened to think too! We used to be more sex oriented than now and as that tapered off so did our people, about 95% of lucid dreamers are in it for sex though they don't admit to it.. We may have to play more on their lust to get them back..Like using spoilers for their intended purpose and making our DJ's more descriptive.. We used to be really bad  :tongue2:  Just saying..

----------


## NyxCC

> <<<We have moved >>>
>  
> Lucid & Non-Lucid Games



Lucid and non-lucid games...This got me thinking, how about making a thread with non-lucid incubation challenges?People don't need to be lucid for this one, however, practicing for it can have benefits for lucidity as well. 

Also, we get good with controlling the lucid portion of our sleep, but we can certainly do more to also influence the remaining time asleep.

----------


## gab

> Lucid and non-lucid games...This got me thinking, how about making a thread with non-lucid incubation challenges?People don't need to be lucid for this one, however, practicing for it can have benefits for lucidity as well. 
> 
> Also, we get good with controlling the lucid portion of our sleep, but we can certainly do more to also influence the remaining time asleep.



Spellbee was thinking about making non-lucid TOTMs. If you guys wanna get together and make something happen, that would be cool.

----------


## woblybil

> Spellbee was thinking about making non-lucid TOTMs. If you guys wanna get together and make something happen, that would be cool.



Sounds good to me and it will attract attention to the TOTY/TOTM's

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Spellbee was thinking about making non-lucid TOTMs. If you guys wanna get together and make something happen, that would be cool.



Seems a good idea ! 

Everyone can use some recall boost  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Merry Christmas everyone  ::yddd::

----------


## NyxCC

Merry Christmas!!!  ::santa::

----------


## woblybil

Christmas Dreams!
It was't lucid but it was a goodun so I'll just put it over here http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/

----------


## GenghisKhan

Merry Xmas to everyone !

----------


## woblybil

Tried the Galantamine this morning, only 2 of  them, Got short lucid but too short to collect my wits, I had planned to do a task the instant I got lucid but it didn't even last that long, I need that extra wing! I feel half naked with only one   ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

> Spellbee was thinking about making non-lucid TOTMs. If you guys wanna get together and make something happen, that would be cool.



Thats a nice added twitch to the ToTMs hehe, nice. These could be harder... incubate and don't go lucid, lol.

----------


## woblybil

12/28/2016
11:04 pm  I think I broke a record, Out of 89.390 members I was the only one online at that time  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

Happy New Years, Everyone!  ::D:  It's a New Year for lucid dreaming. So, get to work!!

----------


## woblybil

> We did draw a few new names trolling with new wings  but I don't know what to think..  I don't know as it will bring in more participants unless we figure out a way to let them know they're here..How can we advertise the TOTM Thread?



As we seem to have no beginner tasks yet I'm ok with yours
"Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
Look at your body. What are you wearing?
Say something out loud.
Look behind you.
Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
Make your fingers longer, or your hand by trying to reach for something further away"
Or if they beginner tasks are hiding someplace let me know :yddd".

----------


## gab

> Beginner tasks



Thanks for reminding me, wobly. I have edited them into first post in the Task for January http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2209566

Here is what I'm thinking. Anybody can try tasks in any category, but no crossovers. 

If you started doing the beginner tasks and you get a wing for that, you can't get wings for basic, advances..., even if you complete them. And vice versa. I just don't want to start stacking so many wings on top of each other. Sounds good?

----------


## woblybil

> Thanks for reminding me, wobly. I have edited them into first post in the Task for January http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2209566
> 
> Here is what I'm thinking. Anybody can try tasks in any category, but no crossovers. 
> 
> If you started doing the beginner tasks and you get a wing for that, you can't get wings for basic, advances..., even if you complete them. And vice versa. I just don't want to start stacking so many wings on top of each other. Sounds good?



Sounds fair to me, Sometimes even the simplest task is had to do and the winging would become a nightmare  :tongue2:

----------


## Letaali

> Here is what I'm thinking. Anybody can try tasks in any category, but no crossovers. 
> 
> If you started doing the beginner tasks and you get a wing for that, you can't get wings for basic, advances..., even if you complete them. And vice versa. I just don't want to start stacking so many wings on top of each other. Sounds good?



If someone has beginner wings, they should still be able to get the other wings. Maybe remove the beginner wings when giving them basic, advanced etc?

----------


## gab

> If someone has beginner wings, they should still be able to get the other wings. Maybe remove the beginner wings when giving them basic, advanced etc?



They can. Next month, haha.

Also, I spoke with wobly the other day about how to promote TOTMs and the new Beginner tasks. I told him I will make new signatures for the task club. Well, I didn't, but I realized you can just make them yourself easily in "edit signature" in your profile.

If you want to copy mine, please feel free. Jut remove the extra dots from square brackets that I put there so it shows the way it does and remove the brackets from "advanced3" and they will show as wings. Change the color of text to your liking, but please keep the size and words the same. You have my permission to use the wings, but only for this signature, k? 

*It would be nice if we all had same signature, as to promote our TOTMs* *and to showcase our mad skillz.*

 So if you wish, please add them to your sig!

Percy also has one, but he used different wings.


[.CENTER][.SIZE=3][.URL="http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-month-year/"][.B][.FONT=Verdana] [.COLOR=#800080][.SIZE=2].Official DreamViews [A.dvanced 3] LUCID TASK CHALLENGES
[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/B][/URL][/SIZE][/CENTER]

----------


## Letaali

If beginner wings lock me out from other wings for the month, I will never attempt them. I'll just go for the other tasks.

----------


## gab

> If beginner wings lock me out from other wings for the month, I will never attempt them. I'll just go for the other tasks.



I think there is some kind of a misunderstanding.

We only added Beginner tasks for those that would be intimidated by more complex tasks. You are still free to do all of them. It just would be silly if somebody very skilled would be demanding wings for task "touch the ground" or similar. But basically, you will decide which wings you are going to go for. 

And there is an issue of suggesting and voting future tasks. Only those that completed respective tasks will be able to vote for next month's tasks. Everybody can suggest, but advanced will not vote for beginners and vice versa.

I personally will be doing some beginner tasks, like looking at the skies. I love that in WL and I want to do it more in my dreams. Or just simply slow down and take in the scenery, instead of always rushing to do something. But I will not be asking for wings for that. It's just for fun and as a personal goal.

Wings are nice and great to have, but this is not only about wings. It's about having fun, sharing the attempts and talking to each other.

----------


## woblybil

> They can. Next month, haha.
> 
> Also, I spoke with wobly the other day about how to promote TOTMs and the new Beginner tasks. I told him I will make new signatures for the task club. Well, I didn't, but I realized you can just make them yourself easily in "edit signature" in your profile.
> 
> If you want to copy mine, please feel free. Jut remove the extra dots from square brackets that I put there so it shows the way it does and remove the brackets from "advanced3" and they will show as wings. Change the color of text to your liking, but please keep the size and words the same. You have my permission to use the wings, but only for this signature, k? 
> 
> *It would be nice if we all had same signature, as to promote our TOTMs* *and to showcase our mad skillz.*
> 
>  So if you wish, please add them to your sig!
> ...



Yabut, I mean like...Ahh You know what I mean....We don't have an Advanced 3


I guess we do ?  ::yddd:: 
I wrote Advanced 3 in the post and got wings in it but it didn't work in the signature,

I got it, Change to (CAPs) A in advanced 3

----------


## woblybil

We need an "IMPOSSIBLE" task for those that can manage a full stack on the first day...  :tongue2:

----------


## Letaali

> We need an "IMPOSSIBLE" task for those that can manage a full stack on the first day...



Something like Task of the Decade or Task of the Century?  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

The problem is that it is bound to user voting.

Many people are not aggressive and they like to stay in the confort zone of difficulty. Even the ToTY suggestion were easy peasy, some basic tasks, reason why I had to add some juice to Dolphin's task.

If I could put the ToTY just by my hand (well, I could but I would be a Dictator haha)

But I can come up with tough-doable tasks... I still remember, tasks like witnessing the grim reaper taking your own soul, or visiting the subatomic world and report back (this was advanced) good times!

----------


## Letaali

Grim reaper taking my soul sounds like fun. I'll put that on my to-do list.

----------


## woblybil

> Something like Task of the Decade or Task of the Century?



Yeah, By the time the end of the century rolls around they'll be too old to care  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

I brought this over here, I got too many dreams to write up for the TOTM page ..





> Originally Posted by Gab 
> Grounding..







> What what I was trying to say is that they connect us by us actually touching and feeling the environment. How many times do we really stop and touch something in a dream and realize, absorb how the item feels. The temperature, surface, weight, ... Some of the best moments I had in lucids is when I touch and feel some item. The details can be amazing.
> 
> I am not surprised though that we don't do this a lot in dreams. Since we don't really do it during day, when awake. I guess that would be part of awareness, which I really lack. I want to work on that. Be more aware during day and during sleep.



 While I was at I re-read the page I sent about awareness a couple of time for it to sink in and had the wildest night of dreams I have had in a long time, Recalling back so far I lost the beginning which was really the end of the dreams and was the best part, Situation awareness used to be my strong point by necessity but no more it seems, 
Now to go get the recorder and get started writing for the DJ  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

Hey guys! Question to those that are able to complete all TOTMs by day 3 and most of the TOTY's by day 5. 0_0

First of all, incredible skills. Awesome, that you guys are able to lucid this well. But, is there a task that would be challenging? Can you think of anything that you would not be able to do this fast? Just curious?

----------


## woblybil

> Hey guys! Question to those that are able to complete all TOTMs by day 3 and most of the TOTY's by day 5. 0_0
> 
> First of all, incredible skills. Awesome, that you guys are able to lucid this well. But, is there a task that would be challenging? Can you think of anything that you would not be able to do this fast? Just curious?




The problem is like I used to be, If your'e good at LD'ing NOTHING is impossible! ..

And I'll try to put some luminous bugs here for you, Don't know if it will work..
It didn't  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> The problem is like I used to be, If your'e good at LD'ing NOTHING is impossible! ..



Yeah, I understand. Another thing I wanted to mention is that it's not just difficulty of tasks, but how many lucids can someone have in one night. Since for TOTY's you have to wake up between them, so chaining or DEILDing is no allowed, but if you have 2-3 or more lucids a night, you still finish the tasks fast.

----------


## woblybil

> Yeah, I understand. Another thing I wanted to mention is that it's not just difficulty of tasks, but how many lucids can someone have in one night. Since for TOTY's you have to wake up between them, so chaining or DEILDing is no allowed, but if you have 2-3 or more lucids a night, you still finish the tasks fast.



I had four Lucid's last night but I lost one in recall and the other is rotten to the core  :tongue2:

----------


## naturespirit

For a really a hard task, you have to do a task, e.g. create a solar system.
But, you have to do 100 observations of what happened. Of course, no DEILDs. For create a solar system, you would have to revisit it 100 times, and write a detailed description for each lucid. Some have said this task might get unenjoyable, but wouldn't it be fun and engaging to create a solar system from scratch, checkout the planets, map them, discover creatures, watch them evolve, meet new civilizations, and make new friends. Then, you can move on to another star!

----------


## woblybil

> For a really a hard task, you have to do a task, e.g. create a solar system.
> But, you have to do 100 observations of what happened. Of course, no DEILDs. For create a solar system, you would have to revisit it 100 times, and write a detailed description for each lucid. Some have said this task might get unenjoyable, but wouldn't it be fun and engaging to create a solar system from scratch, checkout the planets, map them, discover creatures, watch them evolve, meet new civilizations, and make new friends. Then, you can move on to another star!



It's the first idea I've heard, And the only Idea I've hear so that makes it the best Idea I've heard  ::yddd::

----------


## naturespirit

I believe this concept of visiting something 100 times, could be applied to other ideas as well. Like, visit the subatomic world, visit Middle Earth, Visit Hogwarts, and a ton more. Your obsverations would provide VERY interesting reading.

----------


## GenghisKhan

Interesting line indeed
LD observation is often fantastically rewarding

----------


## Lang

After I finish all the "Task of the Year" task, I have no plans on doing any more tasks for a while.  :wink2:

----------


## Zoob

Maybe not a hundred times, I bet that would suck after the fifteenth time, especially if one's doing it just to get some achievement. Let's not overdo it.

----------


## woblybil

> I believe this concept of visiting something 100 times, could be applied to other ideas as well. Like, visit the subatomic world, visit Middle Earth, Visit Hogwarts, and a ton more. Your obsverations would provide VERY interesting reading.



Although I have been there a few times in dreams from movies, There are volumes dedicated to the "Hollow Earth" Theory which was still adhered to by many as late as 1965, Hitler went to his grave still searching for it, 
Google Hollow Earth" from Wikipedia just for fun...
Just saying  ::yddd::

----------


## obfusc8

> I believe this concept of visiting something 100 times, could be applied to other ideas as well. Like, visit the subatomic world, visit Middle Earth, Visit Hogwarts, and a ton more. Your obsverations would provide VERY interesting reading.



There is no way I would visit somewhere 100 times. My dreams have zero persistence between them, so if DEILD is not allowed there is no way it'd be the same place again. Don't think I'd want to repeatedly go to the same place, even if I could. 

Also, I'm in the permission groups for having done both advanced and both basic TOTMs, but my wings show twice with one star and two.... Think it might be broken.  ::huh::

----------


## DannyCool

Suggestion for advanced dreamers for the rest of the year is to bring a beginner who has less than one lucid a week up to intermediate standard by coaching and inspiring them.

----------


## gab

> Suggestion for advanced dreamers for the rest of the year is to bring a beginner who has less than one lucid a week up to intermediate standard by coaching and inspiring them.



I thought that's what we are doing here  ::flyaway::

----------


## woblybil

> I thought that's what we are doing here



Sometimes the little mouse falls asleep in the wheel  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Grim reaper taking my soul sounds like fun. I'll put that on my to-do list.



You can find it in my journal, it was fun (it was sort of a sacrifice... I was a bit late for my standards, like half way in the month, and while I was going to take revenge on some jerk sending the Grim Reaper to him, my cat was about to wake me up (double consciousness) so I asked the Grim to harvest me haha (the task was to witness a soul being harvested, so did the work lol)





> For a really a hard task, you have to do a task, e.g. create a solar system.
> But, you have to do 100 observations of what happened. Of course, no DEILDs. For create a solar system, you would have to revisit it 100 times, and write a detailed description for each lucid. Some have said this task might get unenjoyable, but wouldn't it be fun and engaging to create a solar system from scratch, checkout the planets, map them, discover creatures, watch them evolve, meet new civilizations, and make new friends. Then, you can move on to another star!



This is worth some pondering... interesting stuff.

----------


## woblybil

Back where we started this thread we talked about supplements some. I always used 5-HTP periodically, Mostly to smooth out the bumps and help get to sleep faster..Howsomever!
 When i'm in control of my dreams its fine, But at times like now when my dream-sign catching is at an all time low it causes Nightmares for me anyways!

----------


## NyxCC

Maybe use the nightmares as the dream sign?

----------


## woblybil

> Maybe use the nightmares as the dream sign?



Using the nightmares as a dream sign is the whole plan of it but my dream catcher is broken  :tongue2:

----------


## gab

I feel nekked this month. I thought I will be able to sleep more while on my visit with family, but that didn't happen. I adjusted to European time on a day before last : P

Sorry everybody for all the late wings. I'm back now and caught up on stuff.

----------


## woblybil

> I feel nekked this month. I thought I will be able to sleep more while on my visit with family, but that didn't happen. I adjusted to European time on a day before last : P
> 
> Sorry everybody for all the late wings. I'm back now and caught up on stuff.



Did you run around Europe neeked too?  ::alien::  Anyways, Happy you're back...

----------


## woblybil

I just woke up a to a terrible racket out front, There was a bunch of workers in hard hats standing up huge,rough hewed, square wooden poles with points on the end, with maybe 10 ft in the ground and 40 ft in the air! they were setting them tight together in a trench being cut by a giant ditch digger machine and it ran right thru my front yard. I asked one of the workers WTF is going on and he said "It's the new border wall" The poles were up about halfway across my yard but left loose and leaning inward for another crew to set and finish up..I heard another roaring noise and asked him "What's that?" He said "The Railroad racetrack" I could see then a souped up old railroad engine going down tracks on the other side around curves like a crazy and making an awful roar, He said "There used to be some kind of control on them but now they could do pretty much as they please" Then I woke up again! Worried!..
 I thought you all should know.  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

DV's SPCA?


If anybody sees a Big Floppy, Perch colored, Six legged space kitty flying around please send her back, She's mine! ^..^

----------


## gab

> DV's SPCA?
> 
> 
> If anybody sees a Big Floppy, Perch colored, Six legged space kitty flying around please send her back, She's mine! ^..^



A Space Kitty you say? Hm, I may just keep that one. Unless it's a "space kitty" wink, wink. That, I will return. : D

----------


## woblybil

> A Space Kitty you say? Hm, I may just keep that one. Unless it's a "space kitty" wink, wink. That, I will return. : D



Alright-Alright! Space Kitty! Mine! You would know her, 

I was just lazing around in space when I could see something running toward me like in slow action but it was coming fast, Then I could make out a cat! As she got closer I could see she had six legs and huge fluffy paws, She stopped first and sat beside me, She was about the size of a Maine Coon Cat, Dark greenish gold on her back turning more to gold on her belly with green bars running down her sides. (Perch like) She jumped in my lap and wrapped all of those big fluffy paws around me and hugged and just loved me to death for about ten minutes then she hopped off and started off across space again for somewhere else, She was very fast and I couldn't follow as she just disappeared..  :Crying:

----------


## gab

> Alright-Alright! Space Kitty! Mine! You would know her, 
> 
> I was just lazing around in space when I could see something running toward me like in slow action but it was coming fast, Then I could make out a cat! As she got closer I could see she had six legs and huge fluffy paws, She stopped first and sat beside me, She was about the size of a Maine Coon Cat, Dark greenish gold on her back turning more to gold on her belly with green bars running down her sides. (Perch like) She jumped in my lap and wrapped all of those big fluffy paws around me and hugged and just loved me to death for about ten minutes then she hopped off and started off across space again for somewhere else, She was very fast and I couldn't follow as she just disappeared..



Awesome experience, wobly! You know, as I was WILDing yesterday morning, my cat interrupted my transition twice, then she showed up in my lucid righ afterwards, same way sitting on me as she was IWL. 

But your cat sounds totally amazing!

----------


## FryingMan

Well speaking of DV SPCA, in a series of late morning dozing dreams, I found myself flying DO along the shore of a body of water with a narrator talking about not being scared of putting on swim goggles and looking at the fish, I started seeing fish in the water, then a really good sized fish that was splashing at the surface came at me (it looked like a Hawaiin Triggerfish at first) and then leaped out of the water and latched its sharp teeth onto a knuckle of my hand.  I pulled it off eventually and was left with a bloody spot on my knuckle and warned my family away from the water since those pirhanas can eat up a person in 30 seconds flat.

----------


## woblybil

> Well speaking of DV SPCA, in a series of late morning dozing dreams, I found myself flying DO along the shore of a body of water with a narrator talking about not being scared of putting on swim goggles and looking at the fish, I started seeing fish in the water, then a really good sized fish that was splashing at the surface came at me (it looked like a Hawaiin Triggerfish at first) and then leaped out of the water and latched its sharp teeth onto a knuckle of my hand.  I pulled it off eventually and was left with a bloody spot on my knuckle and warned my family away from the water since those pirhanas can eat up a person in 30 seconds flat.



Won't even let the poor starving fish have a bite! ... That does it! we are definitely going to need 
a DV SPCA to stop little fishies from being starved and Space Kitties from being lost,
 Who's going to do it?  ::yddd:: 

edit: Or should we just add it to Off Topic? Like.. Off Topic & SPCA ?

----------


## woblybil

I am determined to fly an airplane thru that time tunnel or bust  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I'll just leave this here as bait  :tongue2:  http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...w-farts-80315/

----------


## gab

In my attempt to grow myself big to reach into orbit, grab the moon and pull myself onto it, I realized, that it was much easier for me to do than to fly high. I just thought "grow big, keep growing" and I was. It was incredible. The view was spectacular. If alarm didn't wake me, I think I would have reached orbit. 

But from there, I didn't really have a plan. I find it much easier to do a task if I prepare the details ahead. So I plan on growing big again, maybe spend a few seconds in the orbit, looking at the Earth while dodging satellites, haha. Then stretch my arms, pull myself to the Moon, see the craters and stuff, then shrink myself and drop down on the surface. Wooo hooooo! Oh, and nosexnosexnosex, pl0nx.

----------


## woblybil

> In my attempt to grow myself big to reach into orbit, grab the moon and pull myself onto it, I realized, that it was much easier for me to do than to fly high. I just thought "grow big, keep growing" and I was. It was incredible. The view was spectacular. If alarm didn't wake me, I think I would have reached orbit. 
> 
> But from there, I didn't really have a plan. I find it much easier to do a task if I prepare the details ahead. So I plan on growing big again, maybe spend a few seconds in the orbit, looking at the Earth while dodging satellites, haha. Then stretch my arms, pull myself to the Moon, see the craters and stuff, then shrink myself and drop down on the surface. Wooo hooooo! Oh, and nosexnosexnosex, pl0nx.



You mean you aint gonna try for the "Man in the moon?"   ::yddd::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Do em like our other ~Dreamer~ Up there from Down Under....She do em all and go wrestle A Crock while i'm still reading them



 ::gator::  Good to see you, woblybil! I've missed reading about your shennanigans!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

> Good to see you, woblybil! I've missed reading about your shennanigans!



Happy you're back here too, It was getting lonely  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> Good to see you, woblybil! I've missed reading about your shennanigans!



It was decidedly un-purply here for a long time!

----------


## woblybil

I get them all  :tongue2: 
3/22
10:00am And then there was the panty throwing machine in Walmart! With two long fingers sticking up out of the floor holding panties between them and touching them with a stick caused them to fly away across the store and be replaced by a new pair ready to fling...

----------


## gab

Hey everybody,

could you all please look at anotherdreamer's car TOTY attempt here http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2214114 and post your idea what do you think in that thread? success or not?

Thanksies  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

> Hey everybody,
> 
> could you all please look at anotherdreamer's car TOTY attempt here http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2214114 and post your idea what do you think in that thread? success or not?
> 
> Thanksies



I would give her a yes 
She did it lucid and as a task..As far as it flying goes, I don't think we're that trivial, Most of my cars fly in dreams anyways and mostly without a road , some made by a six year old from orange crates and used nails.. I would give it to her ..

----------


## woblybil

Tis the dark of the moon and I have been so close to that TOTY airplane/time tunnel task several times. I have flown thru it without an airplane, I have been on the other side and know whats there but don't know how I got there and took off right into it but had to land to drop off a shady passenger, I'm gonna get it yet before the moon comes out again  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Full moon tonite and windy....Perfect!
My best lucid's are during the dark of the moon and the first quarter and on a full moon if it's windy..After that hang it up until a dark moon again.... Come to think of it, That's the fishing timetable too.. That's the best feeding time for fish and animals and we are animals  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> Full moon tonite and windy....Perfect!
> My best lucid's are during the dark of the moon and the first quarter and on a full moon if it's windy..After that hang it up until a dark moon again.... Come to think of it, That's the fishing timetable too.. That's the best feeding time for fish and animals and we are animals



Never thought about how moon effects our dreaming. But it effects a lot of other things, so ...

Good luck, wobly!

----------


## woblybil

> Never thought about how moon effects our dreaming. But it effects a lot of other things, so ...
> 
> Good luck, wobly!



This one has always worked well for me anyways,  It really burns people that have fished all day to see me walk down at the right time, Catch my fish in half an hour and go home!
I don't really know if it applies to dreaming either but it seems that's when I get the best lucid's..Dark of the moon and full moon if it's windy..

https://www.fishingreminder.com/

An example of a timetable for fish and game! It does not necessarily mean you will catch fish at that time but if you do catch them it will likely be at one of those times..
Just saying  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

**************************************************  ****************************
                         *A Dream Induced Lucid Dream*
I havn't had one of these in a long time  :smiley:  And I got to continue the same dream while lucid or 
mostly anyways.

This is a long story so I'll just put it over here http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ld-year-80845/ and help advertise my DJ...

----------


## woblybil

heee-hee
A new trick I tried and it worked first time..
Before I went to bed I wanted a lucid dream bad so I typed "Lucid dream [space] lucid dream about 50 times, Deleted it and went to bed..
I'll put the results over here http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...w-trick-81054/

----------


## Daniele

Beginners are not defined only by having short lucids. Many, including myself, have lucids a few minutes long from the start. Lucid frequency is an important factor for beginners. Motivation will still drop if you don't cater for all the inhibiting factors, thereby excluding those that don't fit the experience of a few advanced people.

----------


## gab

> Beginners are not defined only by having short lucids. Many, including myself, have lucids a few minutes long from the start. Lucid frequency is an important factor for beginners. Motivation will still drop if you don't cater for all the inhibiting factors, thereby excluding those that don't fit the experience of a few advanced people.



Daniele, Beginners, Basic... those are _just_ names for categories. 

You obviously don't pick your tasks by name. You pick by your ability and interest. Just because someone just started with lucid dreaming, he is not confined to beginner tasks. And just because someone is LDing for some time, he is not forbidden to pick from beginners. As I said few times, beginner category is for those with super short, less than a minute long dreams. That is the defining point.

----------


## woblybil

I think one of our competitors is running a Denial Of Service hack on us, Almost can't get on at all..  :Sad:

----------


## Daniele

> Daniele, Beginners, Basic... those are _just_ names for categories. 
> 
> You obviously don't pick your tasks by name. You pick by your ability and interest. Just because someone just started with lucid dreaming, he is not confined to beginner tasks. And just because someone is LDing for some time, he is not forbidden to pick from beginners. As I said few times, beginner category is for those with super short, less than a minute long dreams. That is the defining point.



I understand. The point I'm making is that frequency is a factor that prevents someone from accomplishing a task within a month. If a beginner (or anyone) has a frequency of 1 lucid every three months then they are rarely going to accomplish a task, especially when they keep changing, which is demotivating. Which category do they choose from? Frequency is an inhibiting factor along with short lucids. If you set tasks according to a single defining point you're excluding a whole category of people.

----------


## iThousandSunny

Yeh,but the tasks aren't a requirement . I'm eager to participate ,and intend to go for the advanced(aswell as the beginner,if I complete all the advanced within a month). But as you mentioned ,frequency is an issue. Yet frequency can be an issue regardless of your skill level.

----------


## Daniele

I was originally going to post it here but knew I had already brought it up previously. In fact, perhaps Gab should read some of the suggestions people gave here when she asked for ideas to attract new participants. Some of them came from people's personal experience as beginners and of what does and doesn't keep them motivated, the very people you're trying to attract: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2209219

Otherwise if you continue to define ability by the length of a dream alone (which is overly simplistic) you will have the same regular participants every month because the system selects for them. But perhaps I've just missed the point of it all and it's just not meant for me, in which case I apologise. I'll focus on my personal goals and when my frequency reaches the required level I may come back.

----------


## PercyLucid

What Gab is trying to do is to keep (some) very basic tasks every month, the same. Focused on "mini-lucids tasks" for tiny lucid dreams. These are common in beginners. 

However, your point Daniele is also great, since some people might lack a massive ability in dream control (hence, being a beginner also) but being able to pack 5-10 minutes worth of lucid, where longer (but also basic) tasks could be attempted.

So I will add some more extra beginner's tasks next month's, sort of a second set of tasks so there are more options  :smiley: 

We'll have Gab's and then a second set, this way, both groups of beginners will get the most of them.

This way is a win win for all of us! 

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any further suggestions or just post them here  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Daniele, 

One of the ideas behind having the montly tasks, besides varierty, is to actually stimulate people to try and accomplish them within one month. This is what makes the lucid count increase and has proven effective. I can attest that this can be a very successful strategy because then people (myself including), try hard to do them. This is in a way similar to the competitions we have, where you have only two weeks or so to score as many lds as possible. 

As far as montly tasks go, even if the month expires and you miss the task you wanted to do, you can still do it in your next ld. Yes, you won't get wings for that - but in the end it's the accomplishment that counts. 

Finally, I cannot stress enough the tremendous positive effect of having a task that you want to achieve on your frequency as well as dream control. If you are very determined to do this task, you will literally be having non-lucids thinking about lucidity, false awakenings, non-lucids performing the task, etc. All of these, until one moment you find yourself there - in your dream, fully aware that this is it, you are lucid and now you are going to finally do this task and post in dv afterwards  :smiley: . 

On the surface, it may seem like tasks are only done by a bunch of seasoned dreamers here. But think about it. Where did these seasoned dreamers come from? They came from dreamviews. We grew up here, with frequent practice and thanks to these tasks.

----------


## iThousandSunny

I like that you mentioned that,as some of the Totm are awesome ideas,I still intend to do them even if the month has expired.

----------


## Daniele

NyxCC,

I agree with all you said. All I and some others have tried to point out is why the participation rate among beginners will always be low and the dropout rate is high. You point to another important factor which is determination. I wouldn't still be here and have made the progress I have if I wasn't determined. But most people can't sustain determination long enough to see their own progress and this accounts for the drop off among new members in general. And when you add a time constraint it's just another roadblock that demotivates them. You and I may be able to stay focussed on a task beyond the end of the month (and I certainly don't care about wings :O) but for the rest it seems insurmountable and they give up. The Task of the Month will always appear to be an intermediate and above skill competition to the average beginner. No amount of fiddling with beginner tasks will change this. As you know achievement drives motivation so what some of us are suggesting is that a separate proving ground with apparently surmountable tasks that develop the skills that lead to lucidity and higher rates of lucidity will improve the retention rate. Something like Spellbee's Spring Competition should be the first round competition for the beginner where a sense of achievement will allow them to graduate to the Task of the Month. They need to be connected in a way that makes the progression obvious.

I see it as a tiered system with one stage opening a gate to the next level. Think about how addicted people get to video games, trying to get from one level to the next. Determination doesn't seem to be a problem then. I'm also reminded of the Wipeout gameshows where the first obstacle course is the qualifying round that gives access to the the next, only in our case we want everyone to qualify.

The human brain likes to fall back into old habits, the path of least resistance, but there are ways of tricking it into believing it can do something. Dreamviews would be an amazing training ground if the competitions were linked together in a progressive and cohesive way rather than stand-alone clubs.

----------


## NyxCC

Daniele, 

I don't know if you are aware but we also have a thread with lucid tasks that don't have time constraints. It has been a bit quiet for a while, however, I still think it's a great place to pick up from a large variety of tasks and also interact with others as you can set personal tasks for them.

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...cid-dares.html

----------


## woblybil

Finally my first lucid of the month and I flew right into sleep paralysis dammit, I don't get SP often enough to use it to my advantage and wound up fighting with it until I woke up  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Finally my first lucid of the month and I flew right into sleep paralysis dammit, I don't get SP often enough to use it to my advantage and wound up fighting with it until I woke up



That sucks but better this close and tomorrow full on lucid than just foggy fragments of recall  :wink2: 
even tho in my beginning phase of lucid dreaming i messed around a lot to induce lucids and tried wild i only remember one or two times i woke up (not even sure it was a FA) and couldnt move. another one or two accounts of HH (hearing a jet turbine next to my ear..) expect of this i never have weird sensations or sounds or anything... i think i might be happy but would be interesting anyways.

tonight i also finally had a not too long lucid. i wanted to talk to my dad from the past in his 25-30´s but he looked more or less like now and he refused to have a proper deep convo... he prefered to go to a disco with me and then run away from the police.... also not very satisfying. especially i only did one totm this month and i could use the lucid time to do those...  :wink2:

----------


## NyxCC

^^Even though he wasn't looking in his 20s, he seems to have been in the mood.  ::laughhard::

----------


## gab

> ... why the participation rate among beginners will always be low and the dropout rate is high. ...And when you add a time constraint it's just another roadblock that demotivates them.



Dropout rate is same as dropout rate on the forum participation. People come and go for all kinds of reasons.

There is 14 tasks for beginners. 7 of them are same every month. No time constraint. And even if they changed, it's not like you start to build or work on a task and if it takes you longer than month, you have to throw all the effort away and start anew in a new month. 





> The Task of the Month will always appear to be an intermediate and above skill competition to the average beginner.



That's why we added the whole new beginner tasks.





> As you know achievement drives motivation so what some of us are suggesting is that a separate proving ground with apparently surmountable tasks that develop the skills that lead to lucidity and higher rates of lucidity will improve the retention rate. Something like Spellbee's Spring Competition should be the first round competition for the beginner where a sense of achievement will allow them to graduate to the Task of the Month. They need to be connected in a way that makes the progression obvious.



Well, anybody can start with Spring competition who wishes to. But that's a different cup of tea. Plus, TOTMs are not a competition.
There is no obvious progression in lucid dreaming. Somebody who only started out may be able to control his dream perfectly, and someone who already had dozens of LDs, may not. Even people with many lucids under their belts can have a bunch of short ones, or fail to have one for a while. How do you compare them to those that have consistent, 5 sec lucids? Is one better than the other? No, they are just different. 





> I see it as a tiered system with one stage opening a gate to the next level. ...only in our case we want everyone to qualify.



Everybody is qualified. There are no tiers per se. There are only levels of _perceived_ difficulty. What is hard for some, maybe the easiest for the others. Basic may differ from advanced and bonus only in complexity and how long it may take to do, but not in difficulty, as difficulty is again, subjective. 

We added beginners to totms and not to a totally separate club/competition, exactly because I wanted everybody to be together in one thread, one club. Able to share and help each other.





> Dreamviews would be an amazing training ground if the competitions were linked together in a progressive and cohesive way rather than stand-alone clubs.



It's about diversity. Freedom of choice. You can't force everybody to start at the bottom which you determine as a bottom, and allow them to progress when they graduate by your standards to next level.

What is a bottom? What is next level? It's all subjective. Can't compartmentalize people. That's why we have all these choices and it's for everybody out there to decide what task they want to do based on their ability and interest.  

Last thing. Everybody is able to suggest tasks. It's completely up to members which tasks they will do. If someone loses interest in TOTMs, it's not because of tasks, it's because of their lack of interest in this kind of a thing.

And even if task someone suggested is not picked, they can always be done as a personal task. We all have them. Plus, if we only do tasks we want to do, meaning in our comfort zone, we would never know what else we are capable of. Do something you would never pick, you may surprise yourself.

----------


## Daniele

> TOTMs are not a competition.



Right  ::wink::

----------


## woblybil

Yay...My email notifications are back  :smiley:  I need those to keep me on my toes  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

> Originally Posted by gab ..
> TOTMs are not a competition.



Sometimes they are  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

Just adding a little humor.

7/29
3:00 pm After buying cat food and a box of nutty ice cream cones at Walmart I ate a sandwich and took a nap, I saved the cones for tonight, but!... There were somehow two beds in the living room of my apartment instead of the bedroom with me in one and a woman and her young daughter in the other (This aint right, it must be a dream  :tongue2:  ) I got up and went to the freezer in the kitchen and opened the box of nutty cones just to be sure using the tear strip but ripping the box top in the process. Inside were 5 unwrapped cones instead of the usual nine wrapped ones...They were smaller and flat on top instead of round and full and they didn't taste very good either, I said "These aren't as good as the last ones" as I munched one and gave the woman one..She said "I don't think they would even melt" We sent the young girl for her own and she came back with two, I told the woman to take the last one and we fussed a bit over it then I woke up..
 I jumped up almost in a panic and went straight for the freezer to check the box, it was not opened "Whew" so I opened it just now being careful not to rip the top like in the dream and got one of the "nine" cones out and unwrapped it and... 
 They taste just fine  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

Okay, I voted already! I hope people who have wings get a chance to vote for the next tasks of the month before it is too late.

----------


## naturespirit

I was wondering if there could be a way to allow those who have missed out on a task still get a reward. 
For instance a basic task could give you ten points, but only five if you complete it the next month. 

Just saying.

----------


## woblybil

> I was wondering if there could be a way to allow those who have missed out on a task still get a reward. 
> For instance a basic task could give you ten points, but only five if you complete it the next month. 
> 
> Just saying.



Sounds like fun and a good idea but I think it may further complicate an already complicated process .


And I'm prolly in trouble with "anderj101" now..... We did it on the bacon table  ::yddd:: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...f-topic-81948/

----------


## Lang

I have two more Task of the month tasks to go.

----------


## Snehk

I've got an increased amount of "semi-lucids" and some false awakenings lately, which means I'm on my way to rock through ToTM again.

----------


## woblybil

And tis nearing the dark of the moon so i'm on my way also  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

> I've got an increased amount of "semi-lucids" and some false awakenings lately, which means I'm on my way to rock through ToTM again.



Good Luck!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

"Here wingy-wingy"........ "Here wingy-wingy ..  ::yddd:: 
Oh-the shame of it all.. Only one lucid this week and no tasks at all for me...Sheesh

----------


## woblybil

"Here wingy-wingy"........ "Here wingy-wingy ..  ::yddd:: 
Oh-the shame of it all.. Only one lucid this week and no tasks at all for me...Sheesh

----------


## Snehk

Just today had a false awakening. It was really dark and light switches weren't working - it only lacked a reality check to turn into lucid dream, that's why I'm doing them more frequently in waking life. I might actually be able to get back into lucid dreaming till the end of this month!

----------


## woblybil

Got my first task for this month in the dark of the moon as usual..Either dark or on a full moon if it's windy.. Go figure  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

I completed all Task of The Month.  :Sad:  Those who have wings, don't forget to vote. The rest of you, good luck! Go forth and charge with your lucid endeavors!
Edited: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ml#post2218696

----------


## Snehk

The month is about to end, yet I still haven't got my wings... Had a lucid dream today though! I recalled one of advanced tasks, but somehow I couldn't do it. My dream control was a bit limited in this one.

----------


## Lang

Hopefully, everyone will have better luck, next month!

----------


## woblybil

> Hopefully, everyone will have better luck, next month!



I'm going to need it  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

To regards to genie task: If you had a genie in real life, who can only grant you one wish, what would the wish be? 
One time, a long time ago, I had a lucid dream of a drunk genie. When a genie has a hang over from being drunk, watch out! We all feel it in the dream. Magic side-effect. Apparently, their alcohol was more powerful in comparison to human alcohol. It may kill you if you consume it.  :wink2: 
Other times, I had an invisible genie. I remember that I could feel his presence in the dream. (random thought)

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> To regards to genie task: If you had a genie in real life, who can only grant you one wish, what would the wish be? 
> One time, a long time ago, I had a lucid dream of a drunk genie. When a genie has a hang over from being drunk, watch out! We all feel it in the dream. Magic side-effect. Apparently, their alcohol was more powerful in comparison to human alcohol. It may kill you if you consume it. 
> Other times, I had an invisible genie. I remember that I could feel his presence in the dream. (random thought)



You often summon a genie? With what intention? As a work around for more difficult dream control? 
In my last lucid I found the magic lamp pretty easy and it looked pretty good even tho I didn't really incubated or watched a video or so prior but no genie came out when I rubbed it :-) 
But I kind of like the idea and I will try again. But I actually have to think of what to wish yet  :;-):  

And I think it would differ a lot if it would be in waking or dreaming life. In the waking world everything is way more materialistic. I don't think I would just wish me money but it would be something you can have probably? I don't know :-)

----------


## woblybil

She had to know I was low over the lower end of Lake Erie last Sunday with about a 700 ft ceiling in cloud and mist and a 50 mph crosswind when I got this sudden sinking feeling, I thought of Gab >^..^<.. She had stolen my wings at the worst possible time..
Eeek  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

Yes, I agree, wishes in your dreams are usually dealing with your deepest desires. I've been both a summoner and been a genie myself that has summoned a genie. One of my last genie dreams, which was the other day, I ended up doing the two advanced tasks. In the dream, I ended up being a genie myself who summoned another genie. Sometimes, I use the concept that you would do if you were going to a summon spell but, it is easier to do in a dream. Other times, I just command a genie to appear but, you have to believe in what you are doing. Do what is comfortable to you.

----------

